# whats the weather like



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

when the gun season opens the first week in nov. whats the weather like then in nd?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

pretty much anywhere for 80 to 5 degrees with sunny and a light wind to blizard conditions. About the only thing you can count out is an earth quake


----------



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

lol, well pack light and heavy i guess..


----------

